# USB interface for DCC



## veejo (Apr 16, 2009)

Has anybody played with a USB interface to a PC for say JMRI. I've not an NCE trhrottle, BUT, would like to set up a programming track for my G scale so that I can read and write CV's, back up the configurations, and clone them to other locos as templates.

I'm hoping to find a fairly generic interface incase I move from NCE one day, so generic is either "defacto standard" due to market support, supports multiple manufacturers, or if it's cheap and not agreat investment inasce I move from NCE.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

JMRI interfaces to command stations normally, so are you asking what command stations have usb interface? (you can get a usb interface on the new powercab) 

Or are you asking about a USB to serial converter that works with Jmri and your pc? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

the digitrax PR-3 has an output stright to a programing track and is usb ....... I have used this since it came out with the jmri software and it does fine 


LOC sound also has an output stright to a programing track but is ment for there decoders


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The LGB MTS system will read CV's (1-256 only) and let you store/load them to/from a file with the name *.dec. 

I have read MTS, MRC, Zimo decoders and stored the data. 

This file can be edited with a test editor!! 

Of course you would need the 55045 computer interface which is rs232. 

I have this unit for programming MTS locos, but my layout is analog track power.


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been involved in establishing interfaces via the USB port to link JMRI panel Pro to both Lenz and Digitraxx ... the general interface seems to work well.

Regards ... Doug


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm not sure any of us understand what the question is. He mentions NCE twice, which is usually a serial interface, but he does not have one. My desktops have serial and usb in them, so I can do whatever is needed.


In the future, I think all interfaces will be USB. The NCE system is typically serial, but there is a USB interface for the PowerPro throttle.

If you needed to right now, you could get a USB to serial interface IF you had NCE.


Regards, Greg 


Posted By veejo on 05/03/2009 10:03 PM
Has anybody played with a USB interface to a PC for say JMRI. I've not an NCE trhrottle, BUT, would like to set up a programming track for my G scale so that I can read and write CV's, back up the configurations, and clone them to other locos as templates.

I'm hoping to find a fairly generic interface incase I move from NCE one day, so generic is either "defacto standard" due to market support, supports multiple manufacturers, or if it's cheap and not agreat investment inasce I move from NCE.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

what I read is that he does not have a system but is looking at NCE but wants to program decoders and only has a usb port 



when I got my new laptop it only has usb so I can understand why it needs to be usb



MY big worry is how do you test the loco without a comand station as the program output on a most items like ms100 or pr3 or ecu are program only .... unless you are doing sound


----------



## veejo (Apr 16, 2009)

OK,
Rs232 as an interface is a dying breed. You either have to buy a USB-RS232 convertor, or use a desktop, some of which still come with an RS232 port, or you need to buy a card. Without boring people into a coma about RS232, buffers, flow control, handshaking, speed, etc,etc, it's not the interface of choice for the future. When was the last time you bought a NEW notebook computer with an RS232 interface built in.

Yes, I guess I'm after a controller with a USB interface BUT I want the intelligence in the PC, not the box. Almost a booster with a USB port ?

Yes, I have an NCE power cab, BUT I will be using the PC to program and store the configuration for about 20 locos (only 3 are G scale ...... so far ). 

I can see myself using the PC to program, backup, and fault find, and the power cab as a throttle to control the loco and blow the whistle. I might get a digitrax Zephyr as my son loves the dial thing. I regard "starter" controllers as more a device to control the trains and not a large investment financially, and am looking for a PC / USB system to configure, store, fault find the locos, so I'm after a "best of breed" for the PC.

What is the most flexible "box" that has a USB interface, takes power from the transformer, and controls the track, so that I can use a PC with an optimised interface to do the "non-fun" stuff.

What are most people doing, using their existing controllers with USB interfaces if they have them?
What if they don't have USB interfaces on their controllers, and don't want to use RS232.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think that's a good guess Scott... 

Yep, new laptops do not have a serial port, making some people wanting to program their Phoenix systems crazy (though I understand they have USB available finally") 

On your last sentence, are you talking programming on the main, or a remote interface to the DCC programming track? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## veejo (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm happy to use the USB and PC for just programming on the track, not the main, eg not more than one loco on the track. 
I'm fairly new to DCC, so I never have more than one device / loco on the track when I'm tinkering, I'm not as fast as the seasoned users.
I'm not going to mention sound as that will really open a can of worms, and I've not got any sound cards as yet anyway, that will be Advanced DCC 102.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

For those that already have the computer software for the Phoenix boards, equipped with a serial connector, a USB to serial adapter cable works just fine. It is definitely less expensive than purchasing another set with the USB version from Phoenix.

Ed


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Veejo, I'm getting a bit confused, so I will ask: 

do you mean from: " just programming on the track, not on the main" .... the meaning of the "DCC programming track" ? 

That function normally comes from the DCC command station... 

I thought there was a piece of hardware that would just interface to your computer and just do the programming track function, but it was not a great solution. 

Perhaps a JMRI expert could comment here.... (Bob Grosh?)... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

The Digitrax PR3 can be used as either a standalone decoder programmer much like the PR2, or as an interface between your computer and a LocoNet, much like an MS100. It can only do one or the other of these at a given time. You select the mode of operation in the JMRI preferences during setup.


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

The PR3 is made by Digitrax, but it is NOT Digitrax dependent. With a 15 volt external power supply, it will drive a programming track directly from a Mac or PC running JMRI. If you have a Digitrax command station, the PR3, or the LocoBuffer-USB (both about $60) will interface to the LocoNet and allow programming on the main or on the command station's programming track. 

NCE uses a serial interface to it's command station, but after that it's the same. JMRI will allow programming on the programming track or on the main.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

Maybe the sprog II would be better ?

http://www.bbmgroup.com/sprog/


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You sort of beat me to a point I was going to bring forth, doe the PR3 have the extra oomph to run sound decoders, or would you have to add a "programming track booster" gadget that is so often required? 

I read up on the sprog, it has the extra oomph to do sound decoders... so I would think that it's the better choice... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

I have exactly one data point. Neither a DCS100 command station OR a PR3 will reliably read back from a Soundtraxx DSX. They seem to be able to read everything else.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

George 

soundtraxx sound decoders are power hogs as are mrc .... those would need to be done on the mainline 


but did he ask about sound decoders ? or did I just ask 



has anyone here used the sprog ?


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't seem to have problem programming MRC AD320 or AD322 decoders on the programming track. Just the DSX. There was a time when I could program it, but without good reliability. I don't know what is different now.


----------



## veejo (Apr 16, 2009)

No, I did mention sound in the future, but it's not my immediate goal, as I pressume you still always need to buy the vendors proprietory box if you want to download sounds to card ?

This SPROG box is looking like it might do the trick, although I was hoping to find something generic that just uses JMRI as the software component, rather then also needing some of their own software which may have a small installed user base, and infrequent updates.

Has somebody played with one of these units ?


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Have you looked at the Loco-Buffer USB. Has been around for a while (was originally a serial interface) and has good support. It is now put out by RR Cirkits:

http://www.rr-cirkits.com/ 


There is a link to a description. Might be a better choice for someone who is not electronics savvy like me










HOpe this helps.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Isn't that a specialized interface between USB and the proprietary Loco-Net? This an option for Digitrax users, but requires Digitrax hardware besides this gadget. 

The question was about a standardized interface, and USB to the track is about as universal as you can get, so the sprog is about as minimal as you can get, no other hardware required, using JMRI. 

Getting independent of any other hardware seems to be possible, and the hardware to do it is pretty cheap now. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

?????? the sprog uses jmri


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Right, I was saying the sprog seems to be the solution the original poster was looking for, a more universal interface, which seems can be interpreted as: 

USB vs. serial (answer clear I believe) 
independent piece of hardware vs. one that depends on another piece of hardware (like loconet to a digitrax command station, etc). 
universal software (my opinion is JMRI is the only player here) 

USB + sprog + JMRI seems to be a solution that fits the criteria 

Regards, Greg


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

I just read through the SPROG docs and all the "proprietary" software that it needs is a USB driver. It depends on JMRI for it's entire user interface and functionality. 

JMRI has the capability to do some lightweight editing of Digitrax sound files, but I don't think that any other sound system is specifically supported.


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Some of you were talking about the PR3, which I believe is a Digitrax accessory. Maybe not, but that is where I saw it mentioned. Wo I thought all possibilities were open.

There are instructions on attaching an NCE (and other) boosters to the Digitrax loconet. So I assumed (yeah, that is correct) that the revers would also work.


----------

